# Tamodex 10 ?



## Youngblood1984 (Jan 24, 2017)

was going through my batch and  forgot i had a pile of these . Soooo my question is what are your guys thoughts on the brand and best usages for them ? toss or keep ?


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jan 24, 2017)

and is it equivalent to anything ?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm going to assume it's just an off brand nolvadex? No reason to toss u less they're ancient.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jan 24, 2017)

see I was told the same thing but I wanted to hear more for other to just make sure !  ,  i got them from a vary trusted buddy so i knew they were legit but i couldn't remember what he told me they were a off brand / generic . And no there not old there in blister packs (green) and there's a exp date


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jan 25, 2017)

nobody ???


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 25, 2017)

Tool already answered. 

Tamoxifen = nolvadex. It's probably just generic nolva. It's fine if they were stored properly.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 25, 2017)

Youngblood1984 said:


> *was going through my batch and  forgot i had a pile of these* . Soooo my question is what are your guys thoughts on the brand *and best usages for them ?* toss or keep ?





Youngblood1984 said:


> nobody ???



My question is why do you have something that you have actually purchased and you have no idea what it is or what it is used for? Doesnt make much sense to me...


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jan 26, 2017)

I never said once that I did not know what they were !! I asked what was your thought about them and usage ... I know what they are or I would of not picked this forum / catorized section to post it in


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jan 26, 2017)

And who said I purchased them as well I could of got them givin to me and not k ow what they were and then I would of been happy to ask what is this and how do you use them correctly ?


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks pillar


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 26, 2017)

automatondan said:


> My question is why do you have something that you have actually purchased and you have no idea what it is or what it is used for? Doesnt make much sense to me...



I have shit in my goodie bag and no clue wtf it is. I have like 32 vials of something. I think it's npp I made a couple years ago but I can't recall.  Also got some red caps. Red caps = manpower but I peeled of the damn label.

It's probably cialis. Which would be cool. But I kinda thinks it's albuterol. Which sucks cause they make me puke for some reason.

When you are a big enough jewce head and start hoarding gear for the zombacolypse you will understand.  Can't be fighting zombies with low test amirite?


----------



## automatondan (Jan 26, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I have shit in my goodie bag and no clue wtf it is. I have like 32 vials of something. I think it's npp I made a couple years ago but I can't recall.  Also got some red caps. Red caps = manpower but I peeled of the damn label.
> 
> It's probably cialis. Which would be cool. But I kinda thinks it's albuterol. Which sucks cause they make me puke for some reason.
> 
> When you are a big enough jewce head and start hoarding gear for the zombacolypse you will understand.  Can't be fighting zombies with low test amirite?



I guess....... I guess I see what you mean, but just toss that shit if you dont even know what it is.... its like crap stored in boxes in the basement... if a few years go by and you dont even know whats in the box, just throw the damn thing out. You dont need it obviously.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jan 26, 2017)

Well I wish I had a basement , I live in Florida and if we dig that far down we will get water lol no I always keep what I have in great condition I'm vary OCD about everything I just wasent sure on that brands out come or if it's even worth keeping that brand and get something better that's more of what I was getting at .... I keep everything dehumidfied since we have some damn much here ( hate it here ) and stored all how they should be. And yea I will need them


----------

